# Raising worms under rabbits



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone ever do this? I live in Mo and my rabbits are housed in a big shed with a concrete floor. The all wire cages are suspended from the ceiling. I thought of running 2X6 boards edgewise for a framework. I am concerned about the wintertime...would the worms survive a Mo winter? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

looking forward to seeing responses too - I usually use my rabbit droppings in my yard compost but am starting a worm compost this week and was wondering if the worms would appreciate some of the droppings ...


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Worms love the rabbit droppings that I add to my compost bin. I added 2000 worms last year and they have multiplied. They do a great job breaking things down. I never have to turn it. Can't wait to get it in my garden.

Not sure about the temp question. I believe it would depend on how much compost they have to hide in. If it is not enough, they would die.


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

I did a google search using the words RABBITS WORM BEDS and got alot of info but didnt find out exactly what I needed to know. I found out that it does work well outside in warmer climates, but Mo can and does get well below 0* in the winter. I fear that 6 inches of dirt would not be suitable for them to survive.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

just so y'all know. I have red wigglers in my compost/rabbit waste piles. They do just fine over the winter (this despite people saying they'd die off over the winter). The sections stay fairly hot in the middle and the bottom simply doesn't freeze solid. They are volunteers. The worms do an excellent job AND they sell well when I have an over-abundance of them. I've a three bin composter, about 3.5 feet high and 3.5 feet wide (each section). Works really well.


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

I would bet that in a 6 inch deep pile in your climate it would freeze solid and kill the worms.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

yes, but a 6 inch lift would fill quickly and if GB would empty a summer worth of droppings into a compost pile with the worms they could just survive OR he could bring some worms in for the winter...keep them in newspaper and household leftovers for the winter and then put them back into his rabbit pit for the rest of the year.

he'd have some options then.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

General Brown said:


> Anyone ever do this? I live in Mo and my rabbits are housed in a big shed with a concrete floor. The all wire cages are suspended from the ceiling. I thought of running 2X6 boards edgewise for a framework. I am concerned about the wintertime...would the worms survive a Mo winter? Thanks for any advice!


:bash:

Don't know about the concrete floors. With dirt floor it works fine, but I suppose they may burrow down further when it gets really cold for a few days. I know it stays about 6 degrees average warmer inside my shed (it is well ventilated) and I suppose that the composte would creat some heat of its own, but I could not tell you if that would be enough. You might have a bit of a problem, too, with effluent running out onto the floor from urine corners. It might be hard to get the concrete clean again if you decided to use the structure for another purpose " The "frames" menioned above work well for me. Good luck. If you give it a try let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

ladysown said:


> yes, but a 6 inch lift would fill quickly and if GB would empty a summer worth of droppings into a compost pile with the worms they could just survive OR he could bring some worms in for the winter...keep them in newspaper and household leftovers for the winter and then put them back into his rabbit pit for the rest of the year.
> 
> he'd have some options then.


I agree....


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Polyface has hens under the rabbit cages: they spread the droppings into the wood chips and eat the bugs and wasted feed. Also seems to control rodents...


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Even if the worms die off, they still lay eggs and the cycle will continue. It just won't be as prolific as a non-freezing environment.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

If you use the 'imported' red worms (recommended for composting, as they tend to stay put) you will run the risk of die off-- but I found that the native worms find their way into whatever/wherever I pile droppings in!!!! Right now, under my cages, the ground, under the old hay and droppings, is NOT frozen-- and the worms are working-- evident everytime I 'smooth out' the wasted hay ( not really wasted-- it keeps MY feet dry, and my footing secure)my poultry cannot get deep to deplete the worm population-- a blessing for me--


----------

